# Dating Vintage Rego Chronograph



## streety

Hi all, just picked up this vintage Rego Sports Chronograph. Movement is signed R. LAPANOUSE S.A. Swiss made 0 Jewel.

Looks like the dial has had a bit of a refurb (luminous hands and markers).

Can any of you guys date this watch. I've tried the web with no success. One site suggests WWII but I'm not sure.

PS its ticking away happily with all functions working and keeping good time. :thumbup: Needs a new glass but will get that fixed asap.


----------



## mel

Not usually a fan of chronos, but that's nice - the wear is just "right" somehow! :yes:

E N J O Y ! :notworthy:


----------



## Stan

A mate of mine (called Ken Dodd  ) got a similar watch for his 14th birthday in 1968, though his watch had a black dial.

I seem to remember quite a few of these watches being advertised in newspapers and â€œExchange and Martâ€ around that time.

Needless to say we all wanted one, but Ken had the only one in our school.


----------



## JoT

I agree Stan, the movements date from the 1950's - 1960's


----------



## streety

Thanks gents. I thought the dial and hands suggested 50's. Its got pride of place alongside my Sinsa Sport Jeweled


----------

